# What is this song?! *^^*



## Lei-Lani (Nov 2, 2017)

I was changing in the gym about 2-3 weeks ago, and a song was on the speakers and I really couldn't place it at all, and the lyrics itself were hard to understand because of all the commotion around me. All I REALLY could decipher was the ending of the song, and it had a lot of heavy "tribal" drums in it, and a really beautiful lilt, and over that a chorus of what sounded like "he is a boy, he is a boy, he is a boy". (Although I don't think that's what the chorus was at all, unless this was a song about forbidden love somehow)
The song definitely was sung by a female solo with back-up, or a female group.

Anyway, does anyone know what this song is?! *^^*


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 2, 2017)

Lei-Lani said:


> I was changing in the gym about 2-3 weeks ago, and a song was on the speakers and I really couldn't place it at all, and the lyrics itself were hard to understand because of all the commotion around me. All I REALLY could decipher was the ending of the song, and it had a lot of heavy "tribal" drums in it, and a really beautiful lilt, and over that a chorus of what sounded like "he is a boy, he is a boy, he is a boy". (Although I don't think that's what the chorus was at all, unless this was a song about forbidden love somehow)
> The song definitely was sung by a female solo with back-up, or a female group.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know what this song is?! *^^*


It sounds rather familiar. I'll ask any other producers I know if they've heard it and get back to you


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 2, 2017)

Could it be Zimbo by Echo & the Bunnymen?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 2, 2017)

Could also be Donna Summer's "Romeo"


----------

